# Looking to do a background for a 30gal tank



## ras0787 (Mar 6, 2012)

I was thinking of doing a 3D background for a 30 gallon tank that was given to me. It has an adhesive mirror on the back that is partially corroded, so I want to cover it. Does anybody know of a good place to start doing some reading on some how-to's for making one of these? I kind of want it to cover the back, and maybe the side of the tank as well. Any info would be very much appreciated, 

Thanks!


----------



## RyLuci1021 (Jul 8, 2011)

Go to youtbe and search "DIY 3d background". There are tons of videos on there. I have been wanting to do one myself.


----------



## Midnighttide (Jan 28, 2011)

It isant to hard at all YouTube has great vids I made one years ago for a 55 I had it came out good thinking of doing another for my 150 I can say this go
Lightly on the color for the concrete mix and use a couple diferant colors to archive depth into your background good luck


----------



## JustinBarley (Jan 13, 2011)

...And please share with us what you've done. It would be nice to see.


----------



## drbromiandufewd (Nov 11, 2012)

ras0787 said:


> I was thinking of doing a 3D background for a 30 gallon tank that was given to me. It has an adhesive mirror on the back that is partially corroded, so I want to cover it. Does anybody know of a good place to start doing some reading on some how-to's for making one of these? I kind of want it to cover the back, and maybe the side of the tank as well. Any info would be very much appreciated,
> 
> Thanks!


^^This. I also have an interest in creating something like this. Only I'd like to do it for a 75 gallon tank.


----------



## ecl (Dec 29, 2010)

Ive done one on a 10 and 30. Its really easy just carve out your styrofoam the way you like it or you can do the stacking method(I used styrofoam packaging from boxes and small coolers). I then coated them with a couple layers of DryLock since you dont have to let it cure. If you have every thing you could get it all done in a day.


----------

